# dollar a gallon sale



## rsacora44 (Jul 28, 2015)

does anyone know when the next dollar a gallon sale is at pet co. thanks for any help


----------



## JstLstn (Sep 29, 2015)

Not sure when they are planning on having another sale but petsmart has a nice sale on 120 with stand IMHO.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They just ended in my area Nov. 7. The lady at Petco said they do it every quarter so it may be a few months.


----------



## rsacora44 (Jul 28, 2015)

I was just looking for a small 10 gallon for my nephew I will be getting a 120 soon just not quite ready yet


----------

